# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  شو اخر مسج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## ساره

مرحبا كيفكم .....................

كل واحد يمسك موبايله ..ويكتب شو اخر مسج وصلته  :Smile:  

أخر مسج عندي

اذا عيونك تسوى الدنيا وما فيها
شوف كلك كم دنيا تساويها 

دوركم هلا  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلموووووووو يا سارة موضوع رائع
واخر مسج وصلني اليوم
A  B  C  D  E  F  G  H  I  J  K  L  M  N  O  P  Q  R  S  T  U  V  W  X  Y  Z


who invented those is very genius but he made asilly mistake by keeping  "I"  &  "U"   
so far

----------


## واحد من الناس

لا تنسى الدخان

----------


## العالي عالي

اخر مسج وصلني من صديق اسمو علاء بحكي فيه

محمد رن على ايمن  انا ما معي رصيد واحكيلو يرن على 


طبعاً علاء دايمن بحكي انو ما معو رصيد بالرغم انو اقل من 5 دنانير ما بكون معو  بس شو بدنا نعمل نصيب  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

Thank you for registering with my umniah,your password is ***** www.umniah.com


موضوع حلو ساره

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مجانا ارسل10 رسائل محلية ابتداء من 10/2 وصالحة لغاية 29/2
المرسل : امنية

----------


## ayman

كيفك يا زعيم الحق شوف السنافر سرقو الزاوية تبعنا ارجع بسرعة والله اشتقنا لزعيمنا .الجمجمة

----------


## ajluni top

اخر مسج وصلني من اخوي
سألته متى بده يتجوز ويفكنا منه

رد علي:

الجيزه ان شالله بشهر ما فيه طفر ولا كاز ولا غاز.... ويمكن بشهر 6

سقالله هظاك اليوم

----------


## ROME

احلى ساره وين ما بنشووووووووووفكككككككككككككك :Icon15:   :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اخر مسج وصلني :
يسلمو معاذ عن جد غلبتك معي
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

كلهم بخير ويسلموا عليك

والثلج عالطريق :Db465236ff:

----------


## anas_shbeeb

اخر مسج وصلني

I hide my tears when I say your name,
but the pain in my heart is stil the same.
Though I smile and seem carefree,
there's no one who misses you more than me!!

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

اخر مسج ووصلني !!
 "" وين لهسا ؟ ما تروح الدار """
هههههههههههههههه :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (83):  :Bl (35):  :Eh S(2):  :Icon31:

----------


## احمد الصعابنه

*اخر مسج كانت 
لا تنسا تجيب خبز ولازم يكون ساخن
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

احمد بتزكر انو انا اللي بعتلك مسج الخبز !! هههههههههههههههه :Cry2:

----------


## احمد الصعابنه

[b]لا يقطاوي كانت الحجة بالعلامة قامتلي فضيحة ليش جافرات وتغرمت حقهن من جيبتي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه[/b]

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

والله وراك يا احمد بالل عليك لا تنساني بساندوش لبنة وسنيورة من هاظ اللي بالمجمع بكرة بالله عليك !! مش بيناتنا

----------


## احمد الصعابنه

*ليش ما توصي معاذ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على راسي بس ذكرني الصبح
ليش مسكر تلفونك؟*

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

والله مسكر التلفون في حدا مقززني !! بدو مني سي دي !! والمشكله اني وعدتو !! 
بس يلا .. بدي لوفر عليك رصيد ههههههههههههه

----------


## احمد الصعابنه

قطاوي صباح الخير

----------


## دلع

الدكتور اخد غياب

----------


## Memo

please call me أو احكي معي

----------


## ساره

نكته اليوم يوميا ومجانا لغايه 12-3-2008 اتصل على *100#

----------


## نسرين أحمد

مساء الدلع والرومانسيه
والرقه والجاذبيه
لاحلى بشر
في المملكه الهاشمية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اخر مسج وصلتني 
equation f (x) = 1/x 
if i want to calculate 
how long i wish u would stay 
my love 
it would be 
.
.
.
.
.
f(0) because i cant take less than 
"infinity"as an answre !

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

على فكره وصلتني من شب بدرس رياضيات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

عمار وينك؟

----------


## حنين

اذا حسيت رجليك بوجعوك فهاد من كتر ما بتروح وبتجي على بالي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اذا حسيت رجليك بوجعوك فهاد من كتر ما بتروح وبتجي على بالي


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

يا ويلي عليك ِ يا حنونه ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مساء الدلع والرومانسيه
> والرقه والجاذبيه
> لاحلى بشر
> في المملكه الهاشمية


تبط عينك ِ ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

whenever i see you bafra7
whenever i think about you basra7
dont go away bcz this is bejra7 miss you kteer wa 3njad ma bamza7

----------


## saousana

sho da5el fe c++ ,rode 5abar '9arore ... 
lol

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> sho da5el fe c++ ,rode 5abar '9arore ... 
> lol


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## sam7jon

اخر مسج وصلني من خالد الجنيدي
(حسسني اني بني ادم ورد علي)

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اخر مسج وصلني من خالد الجنيدي
> (حسسني اني بني ادم ورد علي)



 :Db465236ff:  
مسكين يا خالد :Bl (3):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مسكين يا خالد


هذا كله من وره سامح لأنه مش محترم 

النية انة انا و هو ندرس الوحدة الأخيرة من الرياضيات 

بس هو تناذل و ما حكى معي 

مشان هيك بعتلو المسج

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> هذا كله من وره سامح لأنه مش محترم 
> 
> النية انة انا و هو ندرس الوحدة الأخيرة من الرياضيات 
> 
> بس هو تناذل و ما حكى معي 
> 
> مشان هيك بعتلو المسج


ههههههههههههههههه
كان يستنى فيي اليوم المسكين سامح 
بعدين سامح ما بتناذل حرام عليك

----------


## N_tarawneh

آآآآآآآآآآآآخر مسج وصلتني قبل ربع ساعة من زوجة أبوي بتحكيلي حولي 3 دنانير ، من شأن أطبخ ليك طبخة دوالي  ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> آآآآآآآآآآآآخر مسج وصلتني قبل ربع ساعة من زوجة أبوي بتحكيلي حولي 3 دنانير ، من شأن أطبخ ليك طبخة دوالي  ...


ول طبخة الدوالي بتكلف 3 دنانير؟؟؟؟ :Bl (35):  
لا مش مراعييتك يا نادر  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ول طبخة الدوالي بتكلف 3 دنانير؟؟؟؟ 
> لا مش مراعييتك يا نادر


مع لحمة ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

اللي بيعجبني  في هاد المنتدى انه كل شي بيصير عليه قصة 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عندما تعجز كلماتنا عن وصف احساسنا يصبح صمتنا أصدق تعبيراً عن شوقنا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اللي بيعجبني  في هاد المنتدى انه كل شي بيصير عليه قصة


جيرة مها عليك ِ يا أمّ السوس ، مش منتدانا أحلى منتدى في الشبكة العنكبوتية ، منتدى كله شفافية وحرية رأي وتعبير عن الرأي إلى أبعد الحدود ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> جيرة مها عليك ِ يا أمّ السوس ، مش منتدانا أحلى منتدى في الشبكة العنكبوتية ، منتدى كله شفافية وحرية رأي وتعبير عن الرأي إلى أبعد الحدود ...؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
حلو كتير وبيسلي 
بس يمكن في احلى منه شوي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> حلو كتير وبيسلي 
> بس يمكن في احلى منه شوي


شو قصدك في أحلى منه شوي / هاي كلمة كبيرة ...  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## saousana

> شو قصدك في أحلى منه شوي / هاي كلمة كبيرة ...


يعني انت حلفتني بمها وانا اساسا ما بكذب 
هاد الصحيح

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يعني انت حلفتني بمها وانا اساسا ما بكذب 
> هاد الصحيح


بس هالشيء ، اسمه عدم إنتماء وإلتفاف على هيبة المنتدى والإنتماء إليه ...!!!

----------


## saousana

> بس هالشيء ، اسمه عدم إنتماء وإلتفاف على هيبة المنتدى والإنتماء إليه ...!!!


كيف الناس بتكبر القصص بدون سبب 
وبتفسر الامور على كيفها 
اذا بدنا ندخل في معاني الحورف وعلم المصطلحات 
بيطلع الكل غلطان  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> كيف الناس بتكبر القصص بدون سبب 
> وبتفسر الامور على كيفها 
> اذا بدنا ندخل في معاني الحورف وعلم المصطلحات 
> بيطلع الكل غلطان


لاااااااااا ...

العفو ...

كلامك كان واضح وصريح بحق هيبة المنتدى ...

وبصراحة رح اعتبرها إلك هاي المرة زلة لسان ، ونسامحك عليها ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اخر مسج وصلني 

شغل مخك و رتب من 1 الى 10 

6 = ت
3=س
9=ن
1=ص
7=ب
4=م
10=ك
2=ح
8=د
5=ي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):  


> لاااااااااا ...
> 
> العفو ...
> 
> كلامك كان واضح وصريح بحق هيبة المنتدى ...
> 
> وبصراحة رح اعتبرها إلك هاي المرة زلة لسان ، ونسامحك عليها ...

----------


## معاذ القرعان

a special smile , aspecial face , aspecial someone i cant replace aspecial helleo from me to you for the special friend i find in you !!

----------


## جسر الحياة

*آخر مسج وصلني
email from orang @orangmail,jo dear custtomer , your web account will be deleted after 
days 3  thank you for using orange
وبصراحه مش عارف ايش بعني المسج ، بس إلي عرفتو إنهم حذفولي رصيد أو مش عارف إيش 
والمصيبه  إنهم كاتبين آخر المسج شكرا لإستخدامك شبكة أورنج.
ممكن المساعده!!!!*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لحظة سوف نقوم بفحص دمك 



1

2

3

عغواً ما عندك دم؟

كلك عسل 

و الله تذكرتك و انا بحل فيزيا

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

اشترك اليوم بخدمه اغنيلك واحصل على اشتراك اول شهر مجانا اتصل على 1313

----------


## saousana

hi soso 6el3o 3alamat c++ kam jebte ?

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> hi soso 6el3o 3alamat c++ kam jebte ?


صحيح كم جبتي؟ :Db465236ff:  


انا اخر رساله: *your free chat SMS is 10*

----------


## saousana

> صحيح كم جبتي؟ 
> 
> 
> انا اخر رساله: *your free chat SMS is 10*


احم احم احم احم 
90  :Bl (8):   :Bl (8):   :Bl (8):   :Bl (8):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> احم احم احم احم 
> 90


*الف الف الف مبروك... وهيك بصير بدنا حلوانين.. واحد على العيد ميلاد والثاني على العلامه ولا شو؟*  اما اليوم اجانا امتحان سي زي النار والله لو تشوفيه 3 صفحات واسئله زي النار بدها وقت والشباب طلعو دايخين مش شايفين الضو ههههه

----------


## saousana

> *الف الف الف مبروك... وهيك بصير بدنا حلوانين.. واحد على العيد ميلاد والثاني على العلامه ولا شو؟*  اما اليوم اجانا امتحان سي زي النار والله لو تشوفيه 3 صفحات واسئله زي النار بدها وقت والشباب طلعو دايخين مش شايفين الضو ههههه


 الله يبارك فيك 
احلى حلوان للكل روحوا كلو حصتكم الكيكة على دردشو تعليلة وسواليف 
وانا المفروض انزلها اكتر من هيك بس هشام الشرير حطلي 1/5 في project2 
يللا معوضة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الله يبارك فيك 
> احلى حلوان للكل روحوا كلو حصتكم الكيكة على دردشو تعليلة وسواليف 
> وانا المفروض انزلها اكتر من هيك بس هشام الشرير حطلي 1/5 في project2 
> يللا معوضة


يا ستي مش مشكله ... :Eh S(6):

----------


## العالي عالي

هات معك عشا ولا تطول 

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحبا انبسطنا كثير ياريتك معنا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يا حروف ذكريهم ان قلبي ما نسيهم و لو ظروفي اشغلتني يعلم الله اموت فيهم...

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*بحبك في لغة الدواوين: وحياة عيون أمي انك قلبت ضبان عقلي وبطلت اعرف صرتي من غرتي يا حصتي


موضوع حلو شكراً*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

جبال جميد 

شلالات شنينه

نسوان من عمان 

طفيلي يوصف الحنة لكركي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

جبال جميد 

شلالات شنينه

نسوان من عمان 

طفيلي يوصف الجنة لكركي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اخر مسج ما بقدر احكيها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو العبد

لطالما وددت ان امتلك عصا سحرية لاصنع بها بساطا سحريا يحملني اليك...
لارى ملاك على هيئة شاب...
ولكن الاماني لا تصنع المستحيل , لذا اكتب هذه الكلمات تيمنا لذكرى ..
مع اشراقة كل شمس وتفتح كل وردة ومرور كل نسمة مع الامل الباسل ...
فالذكرى ناقوس يرق في عالم النسيان...

----------


## ساره

> لطالما وددت ان امتلك عصا سحرية لاصنع بها بساطا سحريا يحملني اليك...
> لارى ملاك على هيئة شاب...
> ولكن الاماني لا تصنع المستحيل , لذا اكتب هذه الكلمات تيمنا لذكرى ..
> مع اشراقة كل شمس وتفتح كل وردة ومرور كل نسمة مع الامل الباسل ...
> فالذكرى ناقوس يرق في عالم النسيان...


حلوه :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

اخر مسج وصلتني كانتاليوم 18/6/2008 الساعة 1:49 الظهر


يا ريت القلب دفتر وبداخله شعر مسطر
وتشوف اشقد اعزك 
واشقداسمك مكرر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكور من تذكرني وبحلو كلامه عبرني وبخفة دمه حيرني وعن بعاده يا ربي صبرني

----------


## آلجوري

آخر مسج وصلني من صديقتي بالسعودية 

إنت أطهر قلب شفته ممتلئ كله بياض
إنت دعوة أم نامت على ضناها راضية 
إنت الحنان في شدتك 
إنت السعادة في ضحكتك
إنت العذوبة في كلمتك
هذي إنت 
أما أنا 
.
.
. 
لي الشرف في صحبتك 


حلوة صح؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> آخر مسج وصلني من صديقتي بالسعودية 
> 
> إنت أطهر قلب شفته ممتلئ كله بياض
> إنت دعوة أم نامت على ضناها راضية 
> إنت الحنان في شدتك 
> إنت السعادة في ضحكتك
> إنت العذوبة في كلمتك
> هذي إنت 
> أما أنا 
> ...


بتجنن  :Bl (3):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

><(((:>
i sent u this fish as a sign of friendship.
please take care of it , keep it in ur mobile in water daily to keep the fish alive .

----------


## The Gentle Man

ارسلت جن ختى يخوفك   
رجع الجن مستغرب
معقول هذه الاشكال لسه ما اتقرضت

----------


## ساره

سلام من قلب مشتاقلك وبكل خير متزكرك وعلى جناح كل طير بكتبلك والله بحبك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اخر مسج ... 

ولد يسأل ابوه شو الفرق بين القضاء والقدر و المصيبه؟؟
قال الاب لما تغرق امك بالبحر قضاء وقدر..ز بس المصيبه اذا عرفت تسبح

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ما ابيك وردة
و تذبل...
و لا كلمة
و ترحل...
ابيك قلب حنون
دايماً عني يسأل

----------


## The Gentle Man

ابقى مع امنيه لاننا الشبكة الوحيدة التي تحاسبك بالثواني من اول ثانيه
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> ابقى مع امنيه لاننا الشبكة الوحيدة التي تحاسبك بالثواني من اول ثانيه



نفسه اخر مسج وصلني اليوم
ولا لا يا عمار  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

قسما بمن شق المياه من الحجر ..
وأقام في الأفاق آيات العبر ..
أبدا فلن أنساك ما دام الهوى ينساب في أعماق قلبي كالمطر ..
فهنيئا بقصرك في مرابع خافقي ...
نقشت به عفوا هنا سكن القمر ..

 :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بحبك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بحبك


لا اتخافوا المسج وصلني من شب  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

> لا اتخافوا المسج وصلني من شب


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
شو هالشب الرومنسي  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا اتخافوا المسج وصلني من شب


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

ana b7bak
وصلني من اخوي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> نفسه اخر مسج وصلني اليوم
> ولا لا يا عمار


اه والله كنت معك عند الدرجات.. :Db465236ff:  
بس انا ما بقدر احكي اخر مسج :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الحب..
جنة امن احب بصدق
والموت..
أفضل لمن ليس لديه صديق مثلك..

----------


## The Gentle Man

من ورشه الحب وكراج الوفا 
اهديك رديتر محبة وقشاط الغرام

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]اذا شفت حدا 

ما يشتاقلك في غيابك

قله عظم الله اجرك

 في موت احساسك[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

u
 do you remember me
Like I remember you
Do you spend your life
Going back in your mind to that time
Because I, I walk the streets alone
I hate being on my own
And everyone can see that I refell
And I'm going through hell
Thinking about you were somebody else  :Wink:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> u
>  do you remember me
> Like I remember you
> Do you spend your life
> Going back in your mind to that time
> Because I, I walk the streets alone
> I hate being on my own
> And everyone can see that I refell
> And I'm going through hell
> Thinking about you were somebody else


حلو كثير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ولك عمار مثل اليوم كملنا توجيهي :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ولك عمار مثل اليوم كملنا توجيهي


هاي من محمد :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  


> هاي من محمد

----------


## زينة

يا ريت القلب دفتر وبداخله شعر مسطر 
وتشوف قديش اعزك وقديش اسمك مكرر

----------


## العالي عالي

محمد انا علاء جيب معك عشا وبكيت دخان ولا تطول  :SnipeR (16):

----------


## آلجوري

ابحث عن شريك حياتك بالمواصفات التي تريد أرسل زواج إلى 99844 رسالة ب9ق


هاي المسج هسه وصلتني 
من جد رفعتلي ضغطي 
هاد إلي ناقص 
يا جماعة لهدرجة التفاهة وصلت عنا  :SnipeR (30):  
شريك حياتي راح يكون مسج موبايل  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> ابحث عن شريك حياتك بالمواصفات التي تريد أرسل زواج إلى 99844 رسالة ب9ق
> 
> 
> هاي المسج هسه وصلتني 
> من جد رفعتلي ضغطي 
> هاد إلي ناقص 
> يا جماعة لهدرجة التفاهة وصلت عنا  
> شريك حياتي راح يكون مسج موبايل



هذه برامج هدفها اشغال فكر  الناس عن القضايا المهمة وهدفها اولاً واخراً الربح المادي ليس أكثر 

لكن المشكلة تكمن في من يهتم بمثل هذه الامور  التافهة

----------


## آلجوري

> هذه برامج هدفها اشغال فكر  الناس عن القضايا المهمة وهدفها اولاً واخراً الربح المادي ليس أكثر 
> 
> لكن المشكلة تكمن في من يهتم بمثل هذه الامور  التافهة


فعلا كلامك صحيح وهما ما زودوها هيك إلا لأنهم لاقو اهتمام من الشباب بهالتفاهات فستمروا بترويجها ..

----------


## العالي عالي

> فعلا كلامك صحيح وهما ما زودوها هيك إلا لأنهم لاقو اهتمام من الشباب بهالتفاهات فستمروا بترويجها ..


فعلاً والمستغب اكتر انو اغلب المهتمين بالامور هاي هم من فئة الشباب والمراهقين يعني مصيبة كبرة تخريب لعقول مراهقين 

ان شاء  انشوف فيهم يوم اسود

----------


## آلجوري

> فعلاً والمستغب اكتر انو اغلب المهتمين بالامور هاي هم من فئة الشباب والمراهقين يعني مصيبة كبرة تخريب لعقول مراهقين 
> 
> ان شاء  انشوف فيهم يوم اسود


والمشكلة هدول الشباب أبوه ما معاه يطعميهم للأسف ما في مسؤولية ...

آآآمين  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> والمشكلة هدول الشباب أبوه ما معاه يطعميهم للأسف ما في مسؤولية ...
> 
> آآآمين


لكن آيات لازم ما نلوم شباب بل لازم نعرف شو الاسباب الي خلتهم يعملو هيك امور ويهتمو بهيك تفاهات يمكن واقع الحياة الصعب والمشاكل المستمرة ادت لبعض النفوس الضعية للتوجه إلى هيك امور لتكون لهم كداء النسيان

----------


## آلجوري

> لكن آيات لازم ما نلوم شباب بل لازم نعرف شو الاسباب الي خلتهم يعملو هيك امور ويهتمو بهيك تفاهات يمكن واقع الحياة الصعب والمشاكل المستمرة ادت لبعض النفوس الضعية للتوجه إلى هيك امور لتكون لهم كداء النسيان


لا أنا بلومهم بالمقام الأول الانسان الله أعطاه عقل واحنا بنحكي عن شباب يعني وعي يعني عيب ما يميزو الصح من الخطأ لا تحكي ظروف ولا تربية ولا شي 
في ناس بعيشو ظروف لا تطاق وأبوهم راميهم وما بسأل بتربيتهم وبالنتيجة طلعو شخصيات بتتثقل بالذهب 
وفي شباب كل شي موفر إلهم واختاروا انهم يكونوا أتفه الناس ...
كل انسان بيختار شو يكون 
واحنا للأسف بنختار الطريق الأسهل ... التفااااااااهة ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا أنا بلومهم بالمقام الأول الانسان الله أعطاه عقل واحنا بنحكي عن شباب يعني وعي يعني عيب ما يميزو الصح من الخطأ لا تحكي ظروف ولا تربية ولا شي 
> في ناس بعيشو ظروف لا تطاق وأبوهم راميهم وما بسأل بتربيتهم وبالنتيجة طلعو شخصيات بتتثقل بالذهب 
> وفي شباب كل شي موفر إلهم واختاروا انهم يكونوا أتفه الناس ...
> كل انسان بيختار شو يكون 
> واحنا للأسف بنختار الطريق الأسهل ... التفااااااااهة ...



يمكن يكون كلام صح لكن ما بتقدري تحكم عليهم بدون ما نكون عايشين معهم ونعرف مشاكلهم ونحاول نساعدهم يمكن البطالة السبب الاكبر وخاصة بالاردن او حلم الزواج بمرأة اجنية والسفر

----------


## العالي عالي

كلمة السر لموقع 

أغنيلك الالكتروني هي  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اشتريلي اوراق تدريب يا حموده يا حبيبي

----------


## العالي عالي

*لو احتجت حبيب أنا معك...
ولو احتجت قريب ما غيري ينفعك...
ولو احتجت صديق فش غيري بنصحك....
ولو احتجت مصاري دبر حالك وقلي شو بصير معك....
*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

let:
no study = fail 
no fail = study 

solve this equation ?? 

" no study + study = ? " 
answer:
no study + study = fail + no fail 
study(no+1)=fail(no+1)

(study = fail ) !!!

----------


## حلم حياتي

*قبل ما افكر بروحي اتركها وافكر فيك
 ولو دواك جروحي بجرح حالي واداويك*

----------


## حلم حياتي

> let:
> no study = fail 
> no fail = study 
> 
> solve this equation ?? 
> 
> " no study + study = ? " 
> answer:
> no study + study = fail + no fail 
> ...


*محمد انا بجاوبك بس الاول فسرلي العبري الي انت كاتبه 

*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *محمد انا بجاوبك بس الاول فسرلي العبري الي انت كاتبه 
> 
> *


مش عبري يا حلم حياتي  :SnipeR (57): 

هاي معادله رياضيه بتثبت انه الدراسه= الفشل 
بس ممكن الاقواس مش طالعه صح

----------


## حلم حياتي

> مش عبري يا حلم حياتي 
> 
> هاي معادله رياضيه بتثبت انه الدراسه= الفشل 
> بس ممكن الاقواس مش طالعه صح


_شكرا على التوضيح وبسحب الضحكة 
بس اقلك شي المعادلة مو دايما صح_

----------


## coconut

و الله آخر خبر جا عن وفاة قريب 

الله يرحمو و يسكنو فسيح جنانه 

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

----------


## N_tarawneh

> و الله آخر خبر جا عن وفاة قريب 
> 
> الله يرحمو و يسكنو فسيح جنانه 
> 
> إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون


الله يرحمه ويصبّر أهله ...

إنا لله وإنا إليه رجعون ... 

تعازينا الحاره ...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قمة الحب 

ان يجبرك الصمت على الكلام

فيعجز الكلام عن التعبير...!

و يبقى الحب...

----------


## coconut

> الله يرحمه ويصبّر أهله ...
> 
> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ... 
> 
> تعازينا الحاره ...


الله يبارك فيك لأنو احنا أهله

مشكور

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]From vodafone catcher: you missed one call from 0800*******   lol[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كل رمضان وانت بخير

كل عيد فطر وانت بخير

كل عيد أضحى وانت بخير

كل سنة وانت سالم 

كل عيد حب وانت بخير

كل عيد ام وانت بخير

كل عيد عمال وانت بخير

كل عيد استقلال وانت بخير
                .
                .
                .
                .
                .
                .
                .
لا تراجعني من هون لسنة

----------


## mylife079

حلوة الفكرة شكرا سارة

----------


## snowy river

آخر مسج كان مسج عتاب وهو
[align=center]وأسفاه على وردة عشقت جمالها....تكبرت عليَّ فجرحتني أشواكها[/align]

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اخر مسج وصلني من صاحبيتي

ابقى انا المشتاق في
وصل وفراق..


اصبر لعينك والصبر
مايطاقي ..


حبك رفعته للسما فوق
الآفاق..

مااشوف غيرك لو يطول      الفراقي
مشتاق وابقى لآخر
العمر مشتاااق


اموت لكن ...مايموت
اشتياااقي

----------


## السندباد

سأكتب على حجر وحشتني 
واتمنى يسقط على راسك 
لتعلم كم هو غيابك مؤلم

----------


## mylife079

اللهم انثر على احبتي من نعيمك الدائم وارح قلبهم بعفوك 

صباحك خير ومغفرة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

آخر مسج من واحد بايخ بتقدري تحكي  معاكسة مع بياخه  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اخلر مسج هلا وصلني قبل نصف ساعه وهو :
" تابع كواليس الكرة الاردنية مجانا لغاية 5\5 , ارسل ش كرة محلية الى 99880"
هاد اخر مسج بس كيف حلو كتييييييير ؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

آخررر مسج اجاني من رفيقتي 
aheb you wa a3chak you bas ya tara you bethab my zay ma my byhab you.bahebek ya youuuuuuuu...... bamout fik hobi

----------


## النورس الحزين

اخر مسج كان (قانون الحب )
تعلم قبل ان تحب ان تحب الحب قبل الحبيب

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لو يغيب الليل في كف الهجير...
ما تغيب بوسط روحي طلتك
إنت وحدك مالك بقلبي نظير
لو يغيب الكون تبقى دنيتك 
مدري كيف العمرمن دونك يصير 
كل يوم أسأل وأكلم صورتك
 عاشق تاهت به دروب المصير بين قربك وبين نار محبتك

----------


## النورس الحزين

من : الي كتبها 
الى: زهرة المطر 
الرسالة :مواضيعك حلوة كثير

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

من : ميسم "zhrt_alm6r"
إلى : النورس الجزين
الموضوع : يسلمو وكلك زوء

----------


## fares

انا اخر مسج اجاني هو اشتا نالك ليش ما بتيجي عالجامعة :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اذا بتعرف رقم تلفون صلاح خبرة

----------


## meeeemo

مرحبا اخر مسج وصلني :::::
قال احد  الحكماء ما رأيت ابخل من ثلاثة:
_رجل يلبس القديم ولديه الجديد..
_ورجل يدعونه للعشاء فيطلب المزيد..
_قيل ثم من؟
فدمعت عيناه وقال:
شخص لا يرسل رسائل ولديه رصيد!!

----------


## بنت الشديفات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لكل المتواجدين في المنتدى من المفرق

----------


## keana

اخر مسج كانت 

الف مبروك والله بتستاهلي كل خير
انشاء الله بتتهنوا

----------


## آلجوري

> اخر مسج كانت 
> 
> الف مبروك والله بتستاهلي كل خير
> انشاء الله بتتهنوا


 
هلا بتشوفي شو اخر مسج راح يوصلك  :Eh S(14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

آخر مسج كان مبارح الساعة 9 
مسا الفل والياسمين  :Eh S(14):

----------


## nawayseh

اخر مسج من زين 
عزيزي المشترك قيمة فاتورتك 31 دينار 
ذكرتوني فيها  مشكورين

----------


## بياض الثلج

اخر مسج  :Copy Of Az3ar: 

اتصلي بسلمان

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
آخر مسج..

جيب معك عشــــــــــــــــــا !!!

ما بيجي من المسجات غير العمى والطراش  :SnipeR (92): 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]
> آخر مسج..
> 
> جيب معك عشــــــــــــــــــا !!!
> 
> ما بيجي من المسجات غير العمى والطراش 
> [/align]


 
ياي ما احلاه المسج   :SnipeR (7): 

شو وراكم انتو بس اشتغلوا وجيبوا مصاري وادفعوا :SnipeR (39):

----------


## بياض الثلج

you have receved QR30 from subscriber............, your new balance is QR32.73

 :SnipeR (7):

----------


## anoucha

اسما بكرا جيبيلي معك كراس المنهجية معك

----------


## شمعة امل

> اسما بكرا جيبيلي معك كراس المنهجية معك


 
لالا 
appelle moi :SnipeR (49):

----------


## anoucha

> لالا 
> appelle moi


اي هلا لحقتني من وحدة كتير بخيلة حتى رنة ما بترن بس مسجات مجانية :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اخر مسج اجاني مبارح بالليل بس قطعت الكهربا
يا ريت دايما تقطع الكهربا

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اخر مسج اجاني اليوم من الشركه .. بعد ما اخذو الاشتراك ..

----------


## تاج النساء

اخر مسج اجاني شكرا

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*لو تعرف بغيابك و بعدك شو صار بشوقي و بصبري ؟؟!!*


*شوقي اتجوز .. و صبري ترك الشغل ..!!!*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اجاني مسج حلو من الشركه 

وهدول جماعه ماخذين علي

المسج بيحكي :

لقد انتهى رصيدك فأشحن قبل ما نرفش ببطنك

----------


## تاج النساء

لو تدري من تكون فاسأل العيون او قلبي الحنون ليجيب وليتحدث ويقول:


انت يدكيش تستحي ع حالك وترنلي  :Icon29:

----------


## هلا

:SnipeR (82): 
 :SnipeR (82): 

عليك دفع 12 دينار رسوم اشتراك والا سيتم فصل هاتفك جزئيا .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لو تعرف على قلبي غلاك بتعذر حنيني

----------


## وردة الأمل

اخر مسج وصلني
الشعر(القصائد) تاعي احلا من هيك هههه

----------


## محمد العزام

اخر مسج وصلني 

مرحبا ابو عريب في امكانية تشوفلي مين صاحب هالرقم من عندك على هال SYSTEM 
وهاد الرقم ....................






طبعا طنشت المسج عشان ماينخرب بيتي

----------


## mylife079

اربح عشر دقائق مجانيه او 200 دينار او سيارة ميتسوبيشي 

شوف المسخرة لوين

----------


## وسام المصري

يسلموا ايديك وياريت المزيد :Bl (9):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اخر مسج بهدله 
مرحبا اذا موجوده بالبيت ردي ع هالزفت يخرب بيتك جايبيته منظر 
واذا مداومه ابعثيلي مسج واذا بدك تطلعي ع السوق ابعثيلي 
طيري يخرب بيتك

----------


## روالاميرةرو

اخر مسج عندي من اخت خطيبي
من طيب اصلك 
ضاقت بوصفك المعاني
تمنيت كل الناس مثلك
وهذي اصعب الاماني :Icon18:

----------


## دموع الغصون

فكرة حلوة كتير لنشط القسم 


f5

----------


## دموع الغصون

آخر مسج وصلني 
كان بس اربع حروف 

" وينك "

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

أخر مسج وصلني من سلفتي ..

"إزا فاضية إنزلي نشرب فنجان قهوة .."

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اخر مسج من اخوي

"كيفك اليوم ,, ما في اشي والله بس حبيت اطمن عليك و شكلك مشغول"*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اخر مسج وصلني من بنت اختي 

"اشتقتلك يا خالتو .."

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اخر مسج من امي :

وينك زيد
ليش ما بترد على تلفونك
وين وصلت
خبرني عشان اجهزلك العشا*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اخر مسج من صحبتي 
" انا هلا بالأردن بس ارتاح برنلك "*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من اخوي 
اشتقتلك  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

_آخر مسج من صاحبتي 
:::_ _ضحكي ضحكي وش على قلبch ماكو حد يخرب اليوم ضحكي عيني_ _ :::_
_
_

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*من صاحبتي 

اشتقتلك يا زعرة*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*من اخوي

"شو زيدو شو صار معك بدك تروح اليوم ولا لأ ,, ردلي خبر بسرعة"*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*من سلفتي ..

إذا فاضية تعي نشرب قهوة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*آخر مسج من أخوي 
"  مارح أقدر احكي معك هلا "*
_
_

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*من اختي 

افتحي المسن ..*

----------


## (dodo)

من CLI+
YOU have 5 
Missedcall
to know who called you please press .
*163#

----------


## دموع الغصون

* 
"لمن يطيب القلب بودهم ويسعد الخاطر بذكرهم سقاك الله من عين السلسبيل و الكوثر العليل وزين دنياك بكل نقي وجميل "* *
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*خيوط من ذهب تلك التي تربطنا بكم يزداد بريقها كل يوم فنظل نعزكم للأبد 



.
.




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بكل الصفاء والود وروعة أريج الورد و بكل نبض القلب أصبح عليك " يا أصفى قلب "

----------


## محمد العزام

ان كان بوسعي القدرة ان امنحك شيئا واحدا في هذه الحياة  ساختار ان امنحك القدرة على رؤية نفسك في عيوني .... عندها ستدرك ماذا انت بالنسبة لي

----------


## دموع الغصون

القيوم 
الماجد 
الواجد 
الواحد 
الأحد 
الصمد 
القادر 
المالك 
الرحمن 
الرحيم 
الله لا يعجز أبداً 

أذكروا الله ...

----------


## &روان&

بكرة الدوام عى الساعة 9 لا تنسي 
انا خبرتك برن عليكي من الصبح وتلفونك لا يمكن الاتصال به
خير في شي

----------


## محمد العزام

اوك 
الله يسلمك يارب 











مسج خفيف لطيف مش متعب حاله اللي كتبه

----------


## دموع الغصون

سنصلي على محمد - صلّ الله عليه وسلم - لتكن صلاة مليارية 
جُمعة مباركة 
.
.
.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جميل جداً ان يضم الإنسان في خلجات قلبه أناس يحبهم يحتاجهم يتذكرهم يشعر بقربهم يشتاق لهم والاجمل من ذلك ان تكون انت أروعهم وأحبهم الى قلبي " عاهد مقدادي " . 

رسالة اثلجت صدري من صديقي وأخوي الغالي عاهد مقدادي أجمل كلام من شخص مميز وزوء .

----------


## محمد العزام

مساء النور ... انا بخير الحمد لله احنا هلا بالحديقة وانت شو عم تعمل ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

" شو صار معك معقول تموتي هالسنه " من  عمي

----------


## محمد العزام

مابحبها خلص صحتين ....مابدي اجي 


طيب لبلاش

----------


## دموع الغصون

" أنا ع الفيس " 
من صاحبتي ..  الحلو بالموضوع انا ضايفتها على حسابي يلي مغلق من أشهر شو احكي لهي الهبله

----------


## محمد العزام

شكلك نايم ....نوم الهنا يارب 

كان يرن ومارديت عليه طنشته ههههههههههههههه فكرني نايم

----------


## shams spring

*"استنيني ع باب القاعة نفسها " من اختي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

" أنا عيد ميلادي بعدك بـ عشر أيام يا ترى شو هديتي بدها تكون ؟ "

----------


## محمد العزام

dear client for security reason kindly note that debit card easy will be stopped temporary outside jordan

----------


## دموع الغصون

" امارس بعض الشغب في ازعاج من احب في مساء يأبى أن يكون سعيداً إلا بهم "

----------


## دموع الغصون

ما أشد شوقنا لأحبة باعدهم المكان عنا لكنهم 
❤ بالقلب ❤ ما غادروه لحظة

----------


## محمد العزام

انا بدي اضل معك ....بس سطلت على الاخر

----------


## &روان&

لديك مكالمات لم يتم استلامها لمعرفتها اتصل على #11*
الله يخليها امنية هي الي بتتذكرنا

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههههه  عنجد امنية من الاخر روان 
وبعدين نزلوا خدمة جديدة على تنبيه المكالمات ....بس لسا ماحفظتها ههههههههههههه

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههههههههه
بس تحفظها خبرنا عنها

----------


## دموع الغصون

in every time i look at the sky i remember you ... in every time remember you i cry ... the only reason i could understand for my tears is that i truly miss you

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تلاقي الخير ..*

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد ...الماما دخلت المستشفى ...وسالتني عنك ... وحكيتلها انك اتجوزت وبعدت عني ...انا هلا ببكي لما اتذكرتك ...بتقدر تحكي معاي 





الله جعلك بالموته مش بس تبكي

----------


## &روان&

لمعرفة اخر الاخبار ارسل رسالة فارغة  ل الرقم
ههههههههههه
فاضين بال مش ملاقين غيري

----------


## محمد العزام

اه والله كثير زاكية راحت عليك انت بالشغل بس تفضى رنلي انا ماعندي شي

----------


## &روان&

في صباح ساحر مع دعاء طاهر ارسل باقة ورد عاطر لاغلى من مر على الخاطر

----------


## دموع الغصون

ثلاث حافظ عليهن تسعد 
اذا ظهرت عليك نعمه فاحمد الله 
واذا ابطئ عنك الرزق فاستغفر الله 
و إذا اصابتك شدة فاكثر من قول لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
و إذا أتعبتك الآلم الدنيا فلا تحزن فربما اشتاق الله تعالى لسماع صوتك و أنت تدعوه إلهنا لا قوة لنا على سخطك ولا صبر لنا على عذابك ولا غنى لنا عن رحمتك

----------


## محمد العزام

حين نبحر في زورق الحياة نصادف اطوار تتخطفنا ذات اليمين وذات الشمال وتلك داهية تستوجب العقل ان يسلح نفسه من خلال سيكولوجية معبنة يصارع بها ماقد يجذب نفسه نحو حضيض اللامعقول ....بالعربي اشتقتلك

----------


## دموع الغصون

" أنا تحت انزلو هلا "

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد اذا مداوم ...بالله عليك اذا انك مداوم لاتنسى تشوف الخط ...............مسج مصالح

----------


## دموع الغصون

مسيتك بياسمين الشام وفل لبنان وجوري حلب و نرجس حوران يأرق و أعز إنسان 
" مساء الورد "

----------


## محمد العزام

مرحبا كيفك ؟ شو اخبارك طمني عنك

----------


## دموع الغصون

" مساء الخير.. بكره رح نجتمع ع 2 بتكوني موجوده "

----------


## &روان&

الرجاء الاتصال بي

----------


## محمد العزام

مخنوق كثير ......ونفسي اسمع صوتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

عبواب الليل بيوقف قمر بيعزم نجمه عالسهر 
وبقول مساء الخير لاغلى البشر

----------


## محمد العزام

ما اتوقعتك لهدرجة رح تكون قاسي معاي بمعاملتك ...ولا اتوقعت انك رح تخرب بيتي ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

من روائع المساء ..!!
ذكر الأحبة حين يمر بنا طيفهم كنسمه دافئه 

" مساء الورد "

----------


## دموع الغصون

اللهم في هذه الساعه أفرح قلوباً أعزها و اغسل عنها همها ويسر بالدعاء أمرها

----------


## محمد العزام

هاي محمد كيفك ؟ ادعيليةعندي امتحانات ....طمني عنك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*احترت كيف امسيك 
سلام كلام ورد شهد ما يكفيك 
قلت مافي أحلى من ربي يحميك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

حبيت ذكرك كوني بالكلية قبل 8.30

----------


## دموع الغصون

حبيت ذكرك كوني بالكلية قبل 8.30

----------


## &روان&

مسج فاضي.........

----------


## (dodo)

:Frown:    point  2

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ابعتيلي رقم ... الزين بدها ياه ...
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

قد تمر لحظات ننسى فيها أنفسنا 
لكن 
الغريب أن االلحظات تعجز أن تنسينا من نحب

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ملأ الله قلبكي عزما"
وجعل لكي في الفردوس اسما"
ومن كل خير قسما"

----------


## &روان&

انا اليوم مش مروح
المرسل اخوي حمودة

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

